# 15 minutes of Metal Gear Survive gameplay



## Windowlicker (Sep 17, 2016)

Not a Hideo Kojima game.


----------



## VioletX (Sep 17, 2016)

My fav. part of the video is the dislike bar.
Not disappointed at all.


----------



## gaelrandir (Sep 17, 2016)

Metal generic zombie solid survial...


----------



## MaskedMarvel (Sep 17, 2016)

I played MGS1-3 back in the day.. other than that I don't know  much about Metal Gear fandom. Could someone fill me in on why everyone hates this game? It looks pretty good to me


----------



## Windowlicker (Sep 17, 2016)

MaskedMarvel said:


> I played MGS1-3 back in the day.. other than that I don't know  much about Metal Gear fandom. Could someone fill me in on why everyone hates this game? It looks pretty good to me


Because Konami fired the man who played a huge rule in its economic success as a company. Let alone that every single game that Hideo Kojima had ever made up to that point was flawless. Konami must burn.


----------



## dimmidice (Sep 17, 2016)

MaskedMarvel said:


> I played MGS1-3 back in the day.. other than that I don't know  much about Metal Gear fandom. Could someone fill me in on why everyone hates this game? It looks pretty good to me


It'l have the gameplay (more or less) of phantom pain, which will be good. But storywise the game seems very lacking. Could be fun to play coop though.


Elysium420 said:


> Because Konami fired the man who played a huge rule in its economic success as a company. Let alone that every single game that Hideo Kojima had ever made up to that point was flawless. Konami must burn.


That's why the company is hated, not why the game is hated. But the game itself actually looks like fun, i mean it is based on TPP. Though i agree with you, fuck konami.


----------



## Meteor7 (Sep 17, 2016)

Something about the way he said "secure materials" just shouted "MICROTRANSACTIONS!" I'm going to put in a small, preemptive #Fuckonami, because at this point Konami is guilty until proven innocent.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 17, 2016)

Can't wait until it comes with all 3 maps and has a map for 40$$$$$$$$$$.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Sep 17, 2016)

Metal Gear of The Walking Dead: Diamond Dogs Instinct

Survive Edition!


----------



## Steena (Sep 17, 2016)

MaskedMarvel said:


> I played MGS1-3 back in the day.. other than that I don't know  much about Metal Gear fandom. Could someone fill me in on why everyone hates this game? It looks pretty good to me


Imagine only one person in the upper ranks of a serie's creation gives a shit about quality, or the mentality that good sales will come from quality/uniqueness/anything remarkable about it on the consumer end. Everyone else around him are a bunch of greedy, old assholes who never played a game in their lives and fought against this one person to turn it into a soulless moneyprinter.
Now imagine the publisher finally getting rid of that one person. That's about it.


----------



## Exaltys (Sep 17, 2016)

MaskedMarvel said:


> I played MGS1-3 back in the day.. other than that I don't know  much about Metal Gear fandom. Could someone fill me in on why everyone hates this game? It looks pretty good to me



People are hating on the game because Konami dropped Kojima and this game, in addition to the Metal Gear pachinko game, aree Konami's first post-Kojima games. They are going to run Metal Gear into the ground. Survive might turn out to be a decent multiplayer shooter but it in no way looks like a Metal Gear game. It looks like Zombie shooter #359.


----------



## GoodCookie88 (Sep 17, 2016)

Looks so boring...


----------



## aljpn91 (Sep 17, 2016)

looks recycled


----------



## yoyoyo69 (Sep 17, 2016)

I'm actually quite disgusted now having watched alot of this.

I knew it was Fox engine, but it's basically just a Phantom Pain mod. Those 'weak spots' are identical to the ones proposed by Gary for Rust months ago

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Add to that Mini micro transactions


----------



## naughty_cat (Sep 17, 2016)

dimmidice said:


> It'l have the gameplay (more or less) of phantom pain, which will be good. But storywise the game seems very lacking. Could be fun to play coop though.



The Phantom Pain was already lacking a story! Thats how Konami always wanted it to be! They believe cut scenes to be a waste of resources, and gamers to be mindless idiots.


----------



## Autz (Sep 17, 2016)

Elysium420 said:


> Because Konami fired the man who played a huge rule in its economic success as a company. Let alone that every single game that Hideo Kojima had ever made up to that point was flawless. Konami must burn.



Konami also erased the Silent Hill team, so i'm convinced that they wanted to die from the beginning. But without that butthurt decision, we wouldn't have Forbidden Siren and Project Zero.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



p1ngpong said:


> Oh wait though, Im supposed to cry because Konami fired a guy who dragged his feet on a project for years and cost them millions of extra dollars in development.



Well, is not their exclusive fault. Kojima kinda got divorced from reality and forgot about realistic budgets.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 17, 2016)

This should not be a standalone game, this should have been DLC


----------



## dimmidice (Sep 17, 2016)

Mohamed Magdy Mogawer said:


> The Phantom Pain was already lacking a story! Thats how Konami always wanted it to be! They believe cut scenes to be a waste of resources, and gamers to be mindless idiots.


I disagree with that. While TPP had less story to it than previous MGS's it wasn't awful. Lots of background info/story in the cassette tapes and such too. I only wish it was properly finished instead of cut. But even so i enjoyed it immensely.


----------



## BobDoleOwndU (Sep 18, 2016)

dimmidice said:


> I disagree with that. While TPP had less story to it than previous MGS's it wasn't awful. Lots of background info/story in the cassette tapes and such too. I only wish it was properly finished instead of cut. But even so i enjoyed it immensely.


The story wasn't cut. That's a rumor that got started because of the Chapter 3 title card sitting in the game's files, which Robert Peeler pretty much confirmed is used when Nuclear Disarmament is achieved. A lot of people weren't satisfied with the story, but that doesn't mean it was cut.

The only things that were cut were Episode 51 (which was cut very early in development due to Kojima stating he felt it didn't suit the theme of the game) and the ability to use the Battle Gear. You can still find references to these things within the game's files. Other than that? There's nothing. Not a trace of cut content anywhere. If an entire chapter of the game was being worked on, then cut due to time constraints, there'd be traces of it somewhere in the game's files.

Source: Am MGSV modder.


----------



## NeroAngelo (Sep 18, 2016)

BobDoleOwndU said:


> The story wasn't cut. That's a rumor that got started because of the Chapter 3 title card sitting in the game's files, which Robert Peeler pretty much confirmed is used when Nuclear Disarmament is achieved. A lot of people weren't satisfied with the story, but that doesn't mean it was cut.
> 
> The only things that were cut were Episode 51 (which was cut very early in development due to Kojima stating he felt it didn't suit the theme of the game) and the ability to use the Battle Gear. You can still find references to these things within the game's files. Other than that? There's nothing. Not a trace of cut content anywhere. If an entire chapter of the game was being worked on, then cut due to time constraints, there'd be traces of it somewhere in the game's files.
> 
> Source: Am MGSV modder.


I never really understood all the butt hurt about the story ... what part needs completion? we already know pretty much EVERYTHING that's going to happen anyway ? or are the people that are complaining non-MG gamers ??

As for Survive, it's quite sad they slapped MG label on it, if it was just some new IP, it won't get the hate it's getting now.
it actually DOES look interesting if not for the blatant misuse of the MG brand


----------



## Viri (Sep 18, 2016)

If this was just DLC made for fun and for outrageous sake, I don't think anyone would hate it as much as they do, and probably find some humor in it. But as a stand alone game, oh dear god no!

Oh, and it doesn't help that most are just sick to death of Zombies.


----------



## Autz (Sep 18, 2016)

NeroAngelo said:


> I never really understood all the butt hurt about the story ... what part needs completion? we already know pretty much EVERYTHING that's going to happen anyway ? or are the people that are complaining non-MG gamers ??



Considering previous entries, the story-telling quality has decayed.

On TPP, you save a former scientist that MAY know about your past, and well, you get a new color for your bionic arm...


----------



## leon315 (Sep 18, 2016)

VinLark said:


> Can't wait until it comes with all 3 maps and has a map for 40$$$$$$$$$$.


don't worry, Fuckonami's upcoming SEASON PASS is just for 49,99 buck  u cant miss a such HUUUUUGE DEAL LOLOLOL


----------



## XDel (Sep 18, 2016)

As I was setting up the MSX originals on my Tablet, I see this.

Looks very interesting!


----------



## naughty_cat (Sep 18, 2016)

dimmidice said:


> I only wish it was properly finished instead of cut. But even so i enjoyed it immensely.



Exactly... MGS endings to me, as well as the escape scenes were always among the most epic events I could experience in a video game... both I consider to be part of the essential Metal Gear experience... and both happen to be missing. Also they could have at least had the decency to take the time to cut out that additional chapter 3 data from the PS4/Xbox one discs... but now we KNOW that this is in fact a bigger game, and we only get to play a part of it (as if making us pay for Ground Zeroes wasn't bad enough)...  When I think about it, now that the Metal Gear Solid 5 Definitive experience is coming out... I am just left with the feeling of having been duped, over and over again...

Now this is a very subjective standpoint, but I can't help but feel insulted by konami's attitude towards it's customers (ESPECIALLY the loyal ones), I for one wouldn't prefer to buy any more Konami products in the future... especially anything that is Metal Gear related...


----------



## MaskedMarvel (Sep 18, 2016)

Steena said:


> Imagine only one person in the upper ranks of a serie's creation gives a shit about quality, or the mentality that good sales will come from quality/uniqueness/anything remarkable about it on the consumer end. Everyone else around him are a bunch of greedy, old assholes who never played a game in their lives and fought against this one person to turn it into a soulless moneyprinter.
> Now imagine the publisher finally getting rid of that one person. That's about it.



Hmm.. well I can see how that might be frustrating. Here's hoping some of the people who worked with Kojima are able to do something good with this game. Hopefully its better than the Katamari games done without the Katamari guy.


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (Sep 19, 2016)

I like how Konami is trying to win back our trust and the poor PR guys have to come up with something. Because my guess is that this game will be riddled with microtransactions, and that is just a major turn-off.


----------



## Zense (Sep 21, 2016)

I've only played MGS2S and I'm not really into the series, but really? Is this what they're able to come up with? I felt Days Gone was already past the amount of new zombie games people would crave. On a side note, is this game coming for the Vita or PS4 because I seriously can't believe this is the graphics and animation we can expect from newest gen games? It took the guy in the beginning 30 seconds to get the field of view pinpointed right. Not to mention awkward animations like after that guy's leg got caught.


----------

